# IUI GIRLS PART 159



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home for the lovelies!!




xxxx's
H


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi ladies,
alot to catch up on I see 
Congrats to the BFPS, heres to the next 9 months  

sam - love your ickle twinnie pic, its a pure wonder of life.  

sorry to see some BFNs on here   fingers crossed for the next rounds of IUI

no long personals today im afraid, off to do the garden while DH is out with his dozy brother  . the kids are behaving today (typical only day they have so far and its the end of the weeks holidays  ) havent posted in ages as no real news for us. we are ttc naturally at the mo, getting a bit more healthy ready for september. 
good news for me in a way though I have a job interview tomorrow, not much only reception work for a pitance of a wage, but itll get me out of the house and away from mulling over the whole IF thing!

take care all. 

corrina xxx


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All

After a long wait I finally have my first appointment at nottingham Nurture for IUI. Could anyone tell me what usually happens at the first appointment. My appointment is 13th July, hurray!!!!!


Sarah x


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Polly 1 here

Haven't disappeared.
Decided, spur of the moment thing, to go away for a few days to cheer myself up!
Went to a gorgeous hotel. 
Ate, drank, (and got merry).
Currently typing with my french polish-ed fingers.
Also had a great back massage, and jacuzzi-ed myself to death.
Feeling a lot better.  
Thanks for all the support girls!

Went to see my Consultant. Examined just to confirm there were no other pregnancies. None as I expected.
Is going to refer me to the Recurrent Miscarriage Centre in London, once my chromosomes result comes back.
No more IUI's for me at present.
Said that my problem was not getting pregnant but holding it.?? reason
Apparently this clinic goes more indepth to the possible cause, and is involved in research.
I don't know how long it will take to get an appointment, but like all things am sure it will be several months down the line.

Felt a bit funny about not having any more IUI's, particularly when you build yourself up to it.  
But I'm sure the break will do me good.

Had a lot to catch up with on the thread!
Congratulations to Luna on your . So pleased for you!
Hope your getting on OK Debs

Elfie and Jo so sorry to hear your news. You know we are all thinking of you.  
How are you Peewee?
Jem how did you get on?

Big Hi to Britta, Tracey, VixH, Pri, LizzieK, Sweetpea, G, Kitty, Corrina, and Julia.
Welcome to Sarah.

Sarah the first appointment I had consisted of explanation of infertility, possible causes, investigations they would be carrying out, and possible treatment once the investigations had been carried out.
I had a vaginal scan, had bloods taken.
I was then booked for a hysterosalpingogram, which checks that your tubes are not blocked.
DH had to produce a sperm sample for analysis (not on the day though). 
Your next consultation will be commencing of treatment depending on their finding.
Good Luck!

   to those still waiting!


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hiya
Havent posted for ages just got pc back from the doctor lol.

Hope everyone is doing ok I find it to hard to keep up when were on a new thread but sending all you 2ww loads of  .
I test on Thursday but not feeling to confident, anyone else testing then I could really do with the support.

I promise to start posting more now pc is fixed and has stopped freezing all the time.

Take Care everyone Luv Andie xxxxx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi All
Andie - I'm testing on friday. Not feeling too confident either. Basted last Monday and had sore boobs until this morning- now that's gone and though I know that they were only due to the trigger shot but can't help feeling like it hasn't worked this time either. I know we shouldn't give up hope until the fat lady sings but it's hard to stay positive without feeling like you're getting your hopes up and tempting fate. Aaargh - hate the two week wait and though I'm only six days in, I've already started knicker watching. Vile vile vile.

Good luck to all.

Liz xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

HI ladies,

Basting went ok on thursday evening, sperm sample wasnt brilliant though, but once they had prepared it it was alot better, cons said high risk of twins! You should have seen the look on DH's face!

Was in alot of pain friday morning, i think it was the follicles bursting as ive been ok since.  Just on the dreaded 2 week wait, trying not to think about when my af would be due.

Good luck to everyone testing this week, sorry to hear about the other bfn's.

Julia x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Wow, lots to catch up on.  Hope everyone had a good weekend with lots of lovely  

I have a quick question.  Usually my cycle is around 26 - 28 days (like clockwork).  This month AF still hasn't shown - I'm now on day 32!  My (.)(.) feel big and hard and quite sore/sensitive.  I've also had some sharp pains early morning.

Do you think this is just the drugs doing weird things to my body or should I re-test? I'm so confused    DH reckons I should phone the hospital but I don't think they would be too interested.

Please help
Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

A big  to all you lovely ladies

Elfie - hey hun, yeah my ivf referral was through the nhs, i was told it was a 6-9 month wait for initial consultaion BUT had my appointment through in a couple of months     (25th july 2006) what area do you live in? just wondered

Sam - great to hear from you and good to hear that pg is going well, twinnie pic looks great  

Lizzie - thinking of you  

Andie - computers eh!! mine is being a pain at the moment   so have to rely on the one in work , good luck for Thursday

Polly - weekend of pampering sounds wondereful. a friend and i are off to a relaxation day at a spa this month, cant wait. i hope you get all the answers you need from clinic

corrina - good luck with interview today let us know how it goes,  

Sarah -  my 1st appointment was the same as Polly's, you will be fine good luck, keep in touch

Vix - hope appointment goes well today  

Kizzy - hey hun, how are you?

misky - hiya how are you?

Jem - any new hun, hope its good thinking of you  

a big  to katrinar,luna pri,g, deb (sorry if i have missed anyone, am trying to catch up as normal  )

love and   to all

Tracey  

[br]Posted on: 5/06/06, 08:31hi cathy

i cant answer your question unfortunatley but just wanted to say hi, hospital may say re test, give them a ring if your worried at all thats what they are there for, let us now what happens

tracey


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

*MORNING ALL!!!* 
Hope everyone is well, another nice day...  

Good Luck at whatever stage you are at!!    

Cathy if i were you i would re test with first morning wee, Good Luck hun! If its negative ring the hospital, when that happened to me a few cycles ago they had me in, scanned me and then gave me some tablets to start my af, but it came by itself then!!

Sorry its just a quickie, just wanted to say HI to you all 

Lots of love and luck

Britta xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls. 

Am loving the whether!   Spent the weekend in the garden hunting snails (I seem to have more than my garden's share!). 

Holly - thanks for your thoughts and thanks for the new thread! 

Corrina - I hope the job interview goes well. 

Sarah - yeah on getting your appointment through. My first appointment was much the same as Britta's. I would say do some reading tho and go prepared with any questions you are not sure about. 

Polly -Your pampering sounds wonderful and just what your soul needed.

Andie - All the very best for your testing on Thursday. Here's some     for the event

Liz -    , some for you too for Friday. Hoping the best happens for both of you. 

Tracey - Glad basting went well on Thursday. Hope you put your feet up and relaxed in the sunshine!   

Cathy - I agree Britta. Test to put your mind to rest but call the hospital. 

Sam - your piccies look wonderful. So exciting!  

Vix - hope your appointment goes well tonight

Tracey and Britta - Hi. Hope you are both well

Take care guys

M x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Loving this sunshine we are getting    long may it continue.

Well have 5th injection tomorrow and clinic for scan on Wednesday -this cycle seems to be going fairly fast. It seems like yesterday I started AF!
Misky how are you doing hun? How is this month's treatment going?

Cathy - hope you are ok. I would also say phone the hospital. They will probably scan you and let you know what is going on. Also if you have any HPt's in the house I would be tempted to test again. Maybe you tested too early. My clinic do not test until you are 5 days late and if you get to be 5 days late they ask you to phone them. 

Polly1 so glad to hear you had a good break.I am counting the days till I go on holiday and it can't come a minute too soon! Never give up hope miracles can and do happen and I know you will hate me for saying this but the fact that you get pregnant(the egg and sperm get together) is a good sign and one of these days the embryo will stick.   
Tracey - I am getting treatment in scotland and IVF which we need to pay for will be in Glasgow. Had to get a blood sample taken this last week to send to the ACU at Glasgow and I have a massive bruise on my arm - really attractive with t-shirts.

Anyway good luck to all the people I have missed out. This month at work is really hectic so sorry for not having many personals.
Bye
Linzi32
x


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hello everyone
sorry I disappeared for a while back there - I'm known for being a bit flakey when the mood takes me (or doesn't...) The whole re-moving back to the Uk and not having internet access at home (still not great) thing put me off and I was really down when I got my BFN and couldn't face reading or thinking about any of it. Seems like my shortlived BFP was a chemical pregnancy and I suppose that's a good thing as at least it kind of worked. But I don't really know how to do anything here in the UK - have an appointment next week at the Lister (couldn't believe the prices privately and now I'm worried about having to pay to have my cyst and my polyps treated before we even think about more IUI's and worrying about having to remortage - but we are so lucky that we have a flat and CAN raise the money that way ... I was seriously shocked. £150 for a chat!!! Someone's making serious bucks somewhere out of us lot...off soapbox now) So I don't know what's going to happen next. 

Anyway seems like a lots been going on...

Polly, first of all so sorry to hear your news, not much I can say apart from glad you're treating yourself well and pampering! And wine - which is my answer to all ills (and no doubt the cause of  some!) HAve been through a couple of miscarriages with my sister and it's just so upsetting and it wasn't even me, I do feel for you. But at least something is happening it and they're looking into it which is a step closer. 

Luna - WOW!!! and all that panicking etc about popping follicles and wearing big sunglasses to hide teary eyes. You won't fit into those leggings youv'e just bought soon! congratulations - first time too! Must be all that Spanish sun or something.     That's great news  - please tell us all how you did it??

Millers - It sounds promising but maybe progesterone still working? My AF took a few days to really come through after I stopped the pessaries. But maybe not? Would be great to have another BFP from last months cycle....    

Tracy - thanks again for PM - it cheered me up a little in the midst of my big blue week  

Everyone else, hello and fingers crossed if you're basting around now... maybe the sunshine will help!

Phew, nice to be back!

Xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Linzi and Peewee. 

Linzi - sent you a PM

Peewee - Completely understand not coming on after a BPN and moving. I hide under a rock myself and it is a good place to be for a while. Glad to have you back and hope that you have sorted out your move now. 

Well - we have a beautiful completely black cat with yellow eyes that keeps coming into the gardens and staring at us. He will not let us get close to him, but but just keeps watching us unless we go anywhere near him. 

Take care
M x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry, a me post coming up.  Well phoned the hospital yesterday and they also told me to test again or otherwise just wait - how compassionate they are, NOT!

So did the pee stick thing this morning and its a     ! I am totally shocked and it hasn't sunk in yet!  DH and I are stunned.  After being so dissapointed after my BFN, this really is a surprise.  But we are being quietly cautious and have to wait before telling everyone which is so hard because I'm bursting!

Thanks to all of you for your support and advice!  You girls are the best.
Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

what another lovely day  

peewee - good to hear from you, i know what you mean about not having internet access, my computer at home is playing up again   and getting no sense out of my isp but have now threatened to cancel contract so hopefully something will finally get sorted as i am having to rely on computer at work (keep popping on when i can )

Misky - hey hunni  how are you? weather is lovely isn't it lets hope it stays for a while 

Linzi - good luck with scan tomorrow  blood tests eh!

well i have to start tablets today to bring on  then have blood test day 1-3 of cycle so can take results to my initial consultation for ivf, they call this a fast track system so on the day i will just have scan and dh SA as well as going through medical history (still there all day though)

 to all you lovely ladies, will try and do more personals later
have a good day

Tracey [br]Posted on: 6/06/06, 08:18Cathy, just saw your post

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]CONGRATULATIONS       [/move]

you and dh must be over the moon

love to you both

tracey


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

Cathy...CONGRATULATIONS!!! wow, omg, you must be so so happy!!!

thats super news, am so so happy for you two! (or three!)
Peewee, good to hear from you. I so understand how you are/were feeling - i know you are one tough cookie though and will get through all the stuff thats thrown your way   Fingers/toes crossed.
Im afraid i dont have any words of wisdom re bfps (maybe cathy can help out there  ) as I was negative and symptomless the whole ride! Maybe the spanish sun helped out a wee bit? Certainly wasnt the scottish sun - spent first three days in edinburgh in my sheepskin jacket   Anyway, back now in spain after a massive 17 hour journey..car, two trains, two planes and a bus! Bit paranoid as was trailing a heavy suitcase and laptop bag the whole way  
Hi Tracey   how are you? Hope the computer isnt driving you too crazy. Bl**dy machines  
HELLO everybody else   ...sounds like the sun is out now in uk? Its prob not up north though..my poor parents will be out having their barbie in puffa jackets and travel blankets!
wishing you all a lovely day


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello everyone !

Millers- WOW !     .How fantastic ! And you thought it was a BFN ! You must be so    .
Please give us all some tips-Luna too !!

 and   to everyone ! Must dash.

Elfie x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


cathy - HUGE CONGRATS to you and your d.h            

peewee - best of luck with the private tx.

katrina - how are you honey?

tracey - best of luck with the tablets and d.h's s/a

linzi - best of luch with the scan tomorrow.

misky - hope you are well


big   to everyone.

xxdebsxx


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Morning all .....

Sorry I haven't posted to update you but after all the hope it was a       

Still waiting for AF to appear, and still feeling like my world has ended.     I know that most of you have either been trying for longer, or have had more attempts, but I think you will all agree that it still feels horrible when you know once and for all that it just didn't work.     

Bloody hospital said everything was perfect   .............. follies & DH SA ......... I just kept saying to them, yep   .... fingers crossed! They said I should be more excited.  
I was excited,    but also trying to keep myself grounded in case this happened!   

Anyway enough about me ...................  

Polly1 - here's hoping that you get an appointment at the RM clinic ASAP. Let's hope they get to the bottom of it all. Keep us posted about your journey. I think your pampering weekend sounds heavenly. Maybe I should spoil myself a bit too.    

Coxy - Everything crossed for you for your 2WW, not sure if twins is a good idea or not?!! Would have loved to see the look on DH's face ... LOL   

Elfie - How are you feeling? Sorry to hear your news, I was hoping like crazy that it worked for you. What's your plan now?   

Julia - How is the 2ww going for you          when is your test date?

Lizzie K - I shall say nothing but        for Friday!!! 

Jo - My buddy - I will PM you   

Cathy (millers) - HUGE C*O*N*G*R*A*T*U*L*A*T*I*O*N*S  on your ................ wishing you a haapy healthy pregnancy!         

Vixh - How did your appointment go on Monday?!  

Thinking of you all  ............ Peewee/ Luna/ Linzi32/ Corrina / Misky / SweetPea / Pri / Magpie/ Katrina / G/ Britta/ Debs................ there are so many, apologies if I missed anyone, wishing you all positive thoughts.  


Jem xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Cathy   to you and DH, you must be so excited.

Jem so sorry honey that it was a BFN, nothing I can say will make you feel better, just rest and cry when you need to.  Fingers crossed for next cycle honey.

Deborah I am ok, I have phoned in sick today just cant take anymore just now, AF should be here on Thursday and I dont think she will have no AF symptoms that they are due so think my system is a   hope I am wrong and can go for next cycle this month, if not holidays will be coming up at the hospital and they out people off.

Big hello to everyone else what a   day think this weather might cheer me up.

Katrina


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all 

 for Cathy!! I have sent you a PM hunny.

Sorry about your negative result Jem  

Hope everyone else is well,

Liz
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow lots to catch up on since Friday, sorry I wasnt around - had a really hectic weekend (and still waiting for broadband at home)

Cathy -          
What wonderful news - I was reading back through the posts and saw your earlier ones saying AF hadnt arrived, I sat here saying - 'test again Cath, test again' - So glad you did - and what a great result

Jem - I know its hard hun, and it doesnt matter how many time syou try or fo rhow long - its just as devastating...  

Peewee -  - Just to let you know we understand your frustration.. I've had to pay for my tx and all my tests too, and it does seem crazy what you pay just to talk to them.. As long as its worth it in the long run hey ?

Julia - Glad the basting went well, hope you're not in any pain now - Dont know about you, but Id love to have twins, would be my dream come true - Last month I had two big follies and couldnt help get excited
 hun

Andie -   for Thursday hun - Its come round so quick hey - We were testing at the same time on my last go   

Lizzie -   for Friday -    

Sam - So good to hear from you, hope you're keeping well

Polly -   - I hope you dont have to wait too long for your appt

Tracey - does that mean you're starting your tx soon ?

Wanna say a big  to everyone else, thinking of you all

I still have nothing to report - waiting for AF (2 wks still) so I can start again... Cant wait !!!

Pri...xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all

Thank you for all your wishes.  Still hasn't sunk in yet.  I think I'll have to do about 10 more tests before I believe it.

Thanks again, sorry no personals - my brain is like a sieve!
Cathy


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

just a quickie to give jem some    
sending you lots of  
good luck for andie and lizzie   and hope the sun has brightened your day katrina 
hello to everybody else
xxx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

HELLO EVERYONE!!!!!

Hope you are all OK,

Cathy, fantastic news, so happy for you!! CONGRATULATIONS
             

Jem,      don't know what to say Hun except i know how soul destroying all this is, please never give up hope know matter how hard it all is xx 

Hope all you other ladies are all okay, sorry I'm not up to much personals lately, I'm rubbish, i know!! , i seem to be finding it really hard to keep up!!

Sending all my love to you all,

Britta xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

Cathy - How wonderful and how exciting   Congratulations and wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months. 

Tracey - Looking forward to starting?

Elfie - Hello to you!

Luna - Glad you made it back to Spain safety. understand you being paranoid about carting baggage across the continent!  

Jem - Huge   to you! I had the same thing were I was told everything was perfect and given huge percentages as chances. I tried to stay real but when it does not work it all comes crashing down! I have told them I do not want any numbers this time. At the end of the day there is only a yes or no really. Thinking of you and sending you lots load strength . 

Peewee - I agree. It does seem a money making thing that just to talk you have to pay. We went in to talk to our consultant after our failed IUI/IVF and then got a bill in the mail. When I booked the appointment it had been the nurses suggestion and they had not even told us there would be a cost!

Julia - Twins! sounds wonderful although hard work and scary!

Liz (Magpie) - great to hear from you. Have you heard anything of your results. 

Katrina - Hope you are OK. Take the time to look after yourself. 

Deb - Great to hear from you, hope you are doing well. 

Hi to Britta!

I am not feeling positive about this one. Everything happened so quickly last time, it feels like there is much less going on (appointment wise as well as physically) but I also feel I have not been as good with my diet. I had crisps and chocolate today. I am telling myself that I am relaxing and that has to be good for me! Also we have a beautiful pure black cat that keeps coming and sitting in our garden. My friend consideres herself a witch and tells me this is a good sign. He will not let us close to him, just watches us. I am going truly round the   so will sign off now!

Anyway, enjoying the warm and the sun and looking forward to a week off work. 

Take care

M x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

everyone

what another lovely day   , 

Misky - hi hun, black cats are lucky , stay positive   , as for me i am looking forward to starting ivf but also nervous

Britta -   hunni how are you?

Pri - hiya yeah i should be starting tx soon have inital appointment on the 25th July (nervous yet excited)

Cathy - hey hun how are you? has it sunk in?     

Andie -    will be thinking of you tomorrow

a big   to jem, deb, corrina, luna, elfie, peewee, julia, liz,katrinar,coxy and any lovely ladies i have missed

love and    to one and all

Tracey


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

I cant believe ive only just joined this thread and there are at least 2 bfp's already!!!!!

Cathy-did you have any symptons of pg?

Keep forgetting to use the pessary in the mornings!

Hi to everyone!

Julia x


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Good Morning Ladies on this Beautiful Sunny day !  

Just a quickie-I'm constantly late for work at the moment !

Jem-So sorry it didnt work.It's amazing how those     start kicking in again after a few days.We'll get there in the end hon.A big   from me.Hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Misky-Hi ! Enjoy the sunshine and stay    .

Love to everyone else  .Sorry in a rush.

Elfie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

I still haven't worked out, how to write and read the previous page at the same time. Just wanted to send a hug to Jem and hope you start to feel better soon.

A massive congrats to Cathy - there's hope for us all.

Andie - will keep everything crossed for you tomorrow. 

Misky - don't worry about the crisps and chocolate - my doc said it was fine to have the occasional glass of wine too. It's a hard enough thing to go through without making ourselves feel bad about every little 'naughty' we have.

To everyone else a big hello and take care.

Liz xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

As you can probally tell I haven't been on here for sometime, some of you may not even know me, and I apologise.  But we have been taking sometime away from ttc.

Is anyone interested in taking over the IUI list, I will still keep the hall of fame going, as long as someone PM's me with their details.

Hope everyone is ok and wishing you all the best with your treatments

Claire


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

*[fly]CONGRATULATIONS CATHY [/fly] * 

you must be over the moon, may the next 9 months go swimmingly for you.

sorry to see some more BFNs  to you all,

not much to say other than has anyone noticed the amount of heavily expectant mums EVERYWHERE?? whats with that? i saw 5 up the kids school today alone, plus new babies everywhere. dont remember a power cut 9 months ago!

hey ho thats life i suppose. waiting to hear whether I got the job or not, should get phone call on friday, not holding out much hope though, the GIRL interviewing me was alot younger than me, and talked about her self all the time ARGH it was hell. no air con in the place and i was sweating lie a pig in heat   

take care all, 
Corrina


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone
Hope you are all weel.

Misky -  thanks for the pm. I am back at the clinic on Friday for a scan so we may be basting together monday time.

Cathy - Congratulations. Hope you are feeling good. best wishes for the next 9months.
To everyone I have missed - sorry but the weather is so lovely here so no more personals at the moment - trying 
to make the most of the sunshine it will probably rain the rest of the summer.

Bye
Linzi32
x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

Tracey - I wish I could put your mind at ease about IVF. Sending you lots of positive thoughts tho    

Julia - Are you staying sane? Hope you are doing well.

Elfie - FF is responsbile for making you late to work? Oh dear! 

Jem - How you going?   As Elfie says, we will all get there in the end!

Liz (lizziek) - Thanks Liz. I am telling myself that being a little relaxed about food one day is OK and have just been good today. I don't think I would go as far as the wine tho - then I would really beat myself up.  

Claire - Great to hear from you. Hope your break is treating you well and you are looking after yourself.   I have PM'd you. 

Corrina - Completely understand the pregnant ladies every where. I think the fine whether has brought them out. I tell myself that some of them may have had difficulties to, just wish it was all of us too (pregnant, not with the difficulties)! 

Linzi - What time is your scan on Friday? I am bright and early, then off to work - joy!

Hope all are well and enjoying the sunshine. 

Take care

M x


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Polly1 here.

Jem so sorry to hear you had a BFN. It's not easy, and I know what you are going through.
Just remember that you will get through this. 
You never forget your disappointments, and you'll shed a tear now and then,
which is just natural. 
But you, and your relationship with DH, do become stronger from these experiences, and
it makes you realise that you are lucky in so many other ways.
It's the only way you can rationalize things. Don't let it drag you down.
Thinking of you.  

So sorry to hear your news too Peewee. Keep your chin up. Know how your feelin' pet.
Do you think you will go for medicated IUI next?

Tracey, I'm sure you are glad to get things rolling, even if it's just tests first. So glad it came quickly for you.
Just to let you know that I appreciated all your messages to me. Its lovely to "kinda meet' someone so thoughtful.
Hope things go well for you.

Andie- Good luck for tomorrow!
Lizzie K- are you being good or have you tested early. Fingers crossed!

Linzi, can't believe your on your 5th IUI already! Keep in touch.

Corrina how did that job interview go??

Misky maybe that black cat's a sign of good luck. Don't know what the snails are a sign of?!!

Julia only 1 week to go. Be strong . The 2nd week usually drags on so keep yourself busy.

Pri- here's hoping the oul witch arrives soon. Good luck for your next IUI

Elfie hope you are keeping well.

Luna and Deb hope your little beans stick like glue! Love the picture Britta!

Big Hi to Jo, VixH, Sweetpea, G, Kitty, Sarah, Katrina, Andie and Magpie!
Hope no one has been left out.

And last but not least,
HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO CATHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! on your 
So glad things worked out in the end. Hope things go well, and take care!
     

Gonna sign out for a few weeks.
Hope things go well for everyone waiting


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats Cathy on BFP!!!

Hi everyone else, sorry I cant keep up, u have to be on here every day or you just get lost!!  

How r you Katrina hun?  

I am waiting on the witch to show...not for any reason, just at that point in cycle!!

Due tomorrow, last time the month after tx she was early, not this time tho!

Gonna phone clinic when Aug witch shows,,,, so 2 months to go but loving the break!!

Started diet and excercise regime  

Take care girlies XX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning ladies  

Kizzy - enjoy you couple of months away from tx, i am trying to exercise   just cant seem to get motivated and especially in this weather its the last thing i want to be doing   

Polly - have a good few weeks  

Linzi - hope scan goes well Friday hun  

Misky - hi hun how are you? 

Corrina - i know what you mean about expectant mums, i have been seeing them everywhere, i hope you get good news on Friday about the job  

Elfie - hi hun how are you? late for work eh   

Andie - any news hun  

a big   to pri,Britta (& bump), Katrinar,luna,deb,vix jo,peewee,julia,coxy,lizzie k, liz (sorry i have missed anyone) is everyone working on this beautiful day   

i want to be at home in the garden not stuck in a stuffy office ALL DAY   

Love

Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all

Tracey - Know what you mean about being stuck in the office !  not fair hey ??  Glad you'll be starting tx soon.. Keeping them crossed for you 
Polly - Good to hear from you hun, hope you come back to us soon
Andie - Any news yet ?  

 to all the other 2ww, basters, injectors and inbetweenies
            
            

Sending lots of     to all

Pri...xx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi All,

Not a happy bunny rabbit (massive understatement) woke up with bad cramps and the unmistakeable start of AF- not yet in all her glory but the same happened on my first attempt and apparently she won't come properly till I stop the pessaries). Aaargh wept for a good hour and am now at work, trying not to snivel too much. Will go to hospital tomorrow anyway for test cos they want to check if there is any trace of hcg and to see what to do next - think that's all our goes on the NHS used up (even though one didn't really count cos I took the meds but they were closed so no basting). 

Hope everyone else is faring better.

Liz xx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hiya everyone
Will say sorry now because this is a ME post hope you dont mind. well did test this morning and it was a     and Af has just decided to turn up so it defo is all over.

We feel so devestated cant stop crying dont want to talk to or see anyone, havent even gone to work.  This time last year I was pregnant life is so unfair. That was our 4th and final attempt at IUI, back to see cons on 13th July looks like we will be put on waiting list for IVF.

Good luck to everyone else
Take Care 
Luv  Andie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Andie hunni sending you     i'm so sorry sweetie


Tracey


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear about all the BFN's. 

Sending you all a  

Julia x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Andie and Lizzie - So sorry !!  
        

Pri..XX


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Liz and Andie - I'm so sorry for your BFN's.  Its good to have a cry and get it out of your system.  Hopefully IVF will do the trick for both of you as the success rates are much better than IUI.

Tracey & Pri - I feel the same as you.  Can't believe I'm trapped in an office while the sun is shining.  At least we've got a good weekend to look forward to.

Thanks Kizzy and Polly for your wishes.  I still can't quite believe it.  I've got a scan booked for the 20th so hopefully that will make things more real.

 to Julia, Misky, Linzi, Peewee, Luna, Corrina, Elfie, Britta, Magpie, Katrina and Jem and anyone else I may have missed.  Hope you are enjoying the wonderful sunshine.

Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

liz im so sorry


Tracey


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Je, Liz and Andi I am sorry to hear about the BFN and AF   to you both, know exactly how you feel as went through it last week (had to have a day off too as couldn't get myself together).  If you haven't already got it buy the book by Zita West (can't remember the title right now) - has a picture of a baby on the front, she has such good suggestions and ways of making you feel better through the tough times, its really helped me over the last week and we have got an appointment at her clinic next Friday.

Liz - i am sure you can have up to 6 goes of IUI on the NHS - are you sure it was your final try?

Corrina - good luck with the job ! 

Cathy - such great news am really pleased for you.  - please send some dust this way!   

It has been a bit of a roller coaster this week - had my appointment on Monday with the consultant and got upset......he didn't put up a fight when we suggested wanting to go to another hospital so we now have that underway, saw my GP today and have also got the Commissioner of our local NHS Trust involved, we want to go to Bourne Hall in Cambridge - anyone go there?

lots of   and   to everyone,

xx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

hi everyone 

Can't believe the sunshine we are having its brilliant and helps no end with the moods!   

Not much happening with me at the moment. Had a scan yesterday and have 2 follies at 12mm & 13mm and a few just below that. Another injection today and then back for a scan tommorrow - please just let the 2 main follies grow!!  If any more suddenly grow then it will be a no go this month for me.

Misky - sorry for not replying to the PM you sent . I haven't been able to work out how to do it yet! I am in tommorrow before work so hopefully we will both hear good news    . How are your follies growing? Are you still on course for Monday?

Polly1  - Have a good few weeks we will all miss you  . What will happen now? Are they going to do more test etc? 

Tracey - How are you hun? Are you just waiting for the appointment for IVF? I had some blood that I had to get taken before we go and see the consultant and our local nurse took the blood and left a huge bruise.   A week later and I still have it - looks great with a t-shirt!!

Corrina - know exactly what you mean about the pregnant ladies and that is just my friends!! It seems like everyone of them that I talk to at the moment is announcing they are pregnant. I told my single friend that if she gets pregnant before I do I will really have a major huff!  It seems all I have to do is talk to them and then 2 months later they tell me they fell pregnant right after we spoke!!! Need to talk to myself more I think.

Millers- Cathy good luck for the 20th I will be thinking of you. Hope it all goes well. Let us know how you get on. 

Andie - Where are you getting treatment? I know our local NHS trust gives you 6 cycles but abandoned cycles or cycles where they cannot complete(e.g. basting - due to clinic closed etc) do not count. If they did I would have finished with IUI long ago as you will see from the info below I have had many abandoned!!  I would check with them you never know you might hear good news.

To all those I have not mentioned - Elfie, Kizziemouse, Pri, Britta, Katrinar, debs, luna, vix, Jo, Peewee, coxy, Julia, Liz & Lizziek good luck ladies and    

Bye for now
Linzi32
x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Loving the sunshine . Linzi, you are right - it is great for the mood  

Polly - Enjoy your break from tx and take good care of yourself  .

Andie - I am so sorry to hear your news. Cry and be good to yourself. Hiding under a rock for a while is good to nurture a sore soul - so stay there as long as you like. We are all thinking of you tho and sending you loads of   and support.

Corrina - Have you heard back from your job interview yet? Hope its good news for you. 

Kizzy - Hope you are able to enjoy your beak away from Tx as well. The diet and exercise regime sounds good. 

Tracey - completely understand not wanting to be at work on days like this. there should be a law against it. It is nice to see people smiling tho. 

Pri - Hi hunny, how are you? 

Liz (lizziek) - so sorry AF showed her ugly face. Don't go to work and have duvet day. Sending you loads of  

Cathy - Hi, nice to here from you and that you are doing so well

Vixh - My goodness you sound like you have got very proactive. Go girl! Would be really interested to find out how your appointment with Zita West goes.

Linzi - I am in first thing tomorrow morning as well. Have not had any scans yet this cycle, but they said that if everything is ok on Friday I would be basting on Monday. Bit strange - I am sure I had loads of scans last time. Anyway - we can compare notes tomorrow night. As for talking to yourself - there will be plenty of time for self talk   . 

Well, to all others, I hope you are enjoying the sunshine and may it continue in the weekend. 

Take care all

M x 

PS - I have decided that black cats are a positive sign. Everything is a good sign a the moment - the power of positive thinking


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

linzi - heres a follie dance for you to boost them for you         

misky - have you a scan today?

only a quickie at the moment, but a big   to pri,kizzy,katrinar,corrina,cathy,liz,lizzie,coxy lunar,elfie,debs,andie,peewee

love to all 

tracey


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing OK 

The weather is so nice i never knew i could get a tan like this in Leeds!! Burnt my legs though 

Sorry to hear about the negative cycles, 

Anyway, just wanted to pop on and say *hello!! * Love and Luck to you all 

My sickness is finally starting to wear off slightly so i am feeling pretty good!! Hope this beautiful weather continues for us and hope you all have a lovely weekend. 

Britta xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to wish Linzi and Misky good luck for basting and that your 2WW doesn't drive you       

To all the others, hello.  I've lost the plot and can't keep up where everyone is in their tx.

Have a good weekend everyone!
Cathy


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Linzi and Misky - How did the scans go ?  Any news on basting  

Vixh - Sorry your appt with cons didnt go very well... and good luck if you decide to go to Bourne Hall

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying this lovely sunshine
Have a lovely weekend 

Pri...xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Linzi and Misky good luck for basting   

Liz and Andi soory to hear it was a BFN heres a big   from me take good care of yourselves.

Took the plunge and went to the Dr's today and have been signed off for 2 weeks need to go back, so hopefully AF will show up soon and can start my last IUI stress free.

Deb how are you, keeping well I hope, when is next scan Monday?

Hope you all have a fab weekend and hope the   is shinning on you all.

Katrina xx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Katrina - just posted on another thread. Make the most of these two weeks.

Wanted to say thanks to everyone for the hugs and sympathy. Only broke down once today (definitely making progress) and was entirely justified as doc said that as (TMI coming up ..sorry) was only shedding old blood I was being really negative because I was convinced that this cycle hadn't worked - was having major AF cramps at the time and just wanted to punch him. But the good news is that we get to do another cycle as my 2nd IUI was missing the IUI bit.

Anyway, Linzi and Minsky good luck for basting, hope the follies are good'uns and everything goes swimmingly. 
To everyone else have a fab sunny weekend (am most miffed that the UK is basking in sunshine while I'm stuck in a chilly wet bit of Italy).

Love to all

Liz xxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls
just a quick post tonight -still loving this weather!!

Had scan today and I have a 17mm, 15mm,14mm and a couple at 10mm so on to the final injection tommorrow and the basting on Monday. The nurse hopes the 15mm one might grow a bit so that might give us better odds.

Misky - how did it go today?

Good luckto everyone   
bye
Linzi32


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

That's great news Linzi - will keep various bits crossed for you on Monday.

Liz xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

linzi32 thats brill news honey, good luck for Monday   .

Katrina


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Linzi - Your follies sound good . Hope it all goes really well for you on Monday  - fingers crossed for you 

My scan was good, several good sized follies. My drugs have been changed. Only I have started to bleed. They say it is only break thru bleeding but feeling pretty low. I have never bleed during a cycle before treatment stated. My cycle is all over the place. Back for another scan on Monday so we will see.

Sorry no personals, but I will catch up tomorrow

Hope everyone has a good weekend. 

Take care

M x


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Misky - try not to worry. I'm sure they're right and it's just a bit of breakthrough bleeding (some people get it all the time) but I know how horribly confusing this all is. Have a fab weekend and good luck for Monday.

Liz xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi All,

very quiet on here, every one must be out enjoying the good whether! 

Linzi - all the very best for basting tomorrow. Hope you have the opportunity to relax and put your feet up after! Fingers crossed for you  . 

Tracey - hi, I am back for a scan on Monday and then we will find out what is happening with basting. How are you and the nerves playing the waiting game? 

Britta - watch out for that sun burn . Gad to hear that you are feeling better, long may it last!

Cathy - Has it sunk in yet? Hope you are feeling good with it!

Pri - How are you? where are you at, you were hoping to start this month? 

Katrina - I read your other post. Glad you have taken some time out. Hope you can indulge yourself and get some head space! Take care

Liz (lizziek) -    to your doc. Goodness me. It is good news that you get to have another cycle tho. Can I ask - did you start bleeding before basting?

Hi to all the IUI girls  

That's all folks, off to enjoy my garden (that of it i have not decimated). enjoy your weekends.

Take care

M x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Im sorry if you have read this post eleswhere but its doing my head in!!!!    I had IUI last month, basting on the 19th May.  Due to have blood preg test on the 2nd June but on the 29th May I did a urine preg test in the morning BFN and then period arrived.  It was a full blow AF, red, brown and stringy - really sorry if tmi.  So I spoke to the hospital and they said not to come for the blood test so that was that.  I thought it had failed.  Anyhow I have been having symptoms for the last week and my boobs were so sore last night that I couldnt sleep on my front, so i decided to do a urine preg test this morning.  I got a BFP.  Seven positive tests later and i dont know what to do with myself.  I wish the clinic was open on a Sunday so I could phone for their advice, im really worried because surely an embryo couldnt survive that kind of blood loss? 

Has ths happened to anyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all

Jo - How many follies did you have before basting? Is it possible you had more than one and the bleeding came from losing one of the embryos. In which case there could be one left? When I had DD I had light bleeding after a faint positive BFP and I called our local maternity ward for advice. They got me in for a urine test and a quick scan - not that you could see much - no heart beat etc but at least they saw something in the womb so they ruled out ectopic . Failing that phone the clinic tomorrow and they should be able to scan you. 

Good luck hope it stays BFP for you.
Sorry no more personals at the moment but good luck to everyone

Bye
Linzi32


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

*Hiya Jo*
Really sorry you've had to go through all that, as if it isn't hard enough without all the extra hassle, i really don't know what to say except Good Luck and i really hope it is a genuine  for you!!!    

I will keep everything crossed for you and think positive hun,  
Let us know what the hospital say, will you be ringing them 2Moro?

Anyway without getting your hopes too much up I'd just like to say *CONGRATULATIONS!!*
  

Good Luck, 
Love and thinking of you,  
Britta xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Jo

I didn't have any bleeding, but also tested negative 3 times, did another test a week later and it was positive so maybe this is a good sign for you.  Fingers crossed for a    

I hope the hospital can be of some help.


Cathy


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Good luck Linzi32 with your basting today

Jo-Hope you get sorted out today with urine tests etc.

Its 13 days since basting for me, first month on clomid though so i dont know if af will come early or not, dont have any signs to report, just keep getting af type pains, which ive had since last week.  DH told me not to get my hopes up, but its hard not to.......

Julia x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jo - Wow !! I have heard of many girls that have had a full blown AF and then found out that they are pg, so  for you honey !! 
(     ) - That really is great, I remember how down you were honey a couple of weeks ago !! Im assuming you've callled or gone to the clinic today - pls let us know how you get on

Linzi -   for basting hun, hope the 15mm has grown...

Misky -   for your scan today hun... has the bleeding stopped ?  Im just waiting for AF, def decided to go again, was having second thoughts !  Hopefully if its on time I should be due this weekend so I should start tx next wk

Julia - When do you test hun..?  Of course its hard not to get your hopes up...we all go thro this hoping its going to work, and this is going to be the one !  Lets hope it is the one for you ?  

Cathy - How are you honey ?  Has it sunk in yet ?  

Hope everyone else is ok and had a wonderful weekend  


Pri..xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Julia - when are you testing?     

Linzi - good luck for basting today and for your 2WW

Pri - here's hoping AF shows up soon.

Misky - good luck for your scan, let us know how you get on.

Jo - any news yet?

No, my BFP still hasn't sunk in yet.  Looking forward to scan next week.

 to all the other lovely IUI girls, hope you are well.
Cathy


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

I dont know when to test, the consultant didnt say, 

When do you reckon I should test?  Im on day 24 of my cycle today..........

Julia x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Julia

I was told to test exactly 2 weeks after basting, but both times AF arrived the day or two before
(still tested tho just to make sure)

That would be tomorrow for you wouldnt it ?

Pri..xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

I was basted on 1.6.06 (Thursday), so wouldnt it make it 14/6/06?

Julia x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok, then I would test Thursday - they basically told me to test two weeks from that day - up to you tho hun, just going by what I was told by the clinic
Sorry I was getting confused coz I thought it had already been 13 days for you sinceyour basting


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for working it out for me, i hadnt got a clue, looks like im testing on Thursday then!!!!!

Oh My God!!!!!

Julia x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Phoned the clinic this morning, they sounded quite positive, I have to go in for a scan tomorrow morning, i just wish it was today because im pulling my hair out not knowning whats going on.  arggghhhhh


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Jo

Well at least the clinic is positive - good sign.  I'm holding thumbs for you and hope your scan goes well tomorrow.


Cathy


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jo

As Cathy said at least the clinic is positive
 for tomorrow


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


jo - huge congrats and very best of luck for the scan tomorrow.


just a quickie just now.

be back later


xdebsx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone just a quick one as I am going to put my feet up.

Jo - good luck for tomorrow 

Misky - how did it go today?

Well that is me officially on the 2ww. Basting was ok and I have a scan tomorrow to see if I have ovulated. 
Good luck to all
Bye
Linzi32
x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all - not had time to catch up with everything and everyone
SORRY

Britta - How are you hun? How's the heat getting to you?

Cathy - Have you come down from cloud nine yet? It took me weeks and I still don't know if it's really sunk in yet.

Linzi - Great to hear your basting went well         Put your feet up and do as little as poss. Can't wait for a few more to post on the BFP pages.

Deb - Hiya hun. How are you?

Julia - best of luck for Thursday. I lay in bed for 2 hours trying to convince myself that I didn't need a wee on my testing morning! I couldn't wait to test and then when the time came I was too scared to do it.

Pri - Hoping the  rears her head soon

Misky - How did the scan go?

Love to all I've missed

Sam xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi!  

Just thought I'd pop on here and have a nose (haven't posted on here for ages as I'm now an IUI turned IVF girl!) and what fab news Deb!!!

A natural BFP.......you must be soooooooooooooooo over the moon.....I'm so pleased for you....  

Just had to write you a quick note to say massive congrats to you and you DP/H and wish you the happiest and healthiest of pregnancies.      

Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

wow alot has happend on here over the last few days

Jo - wow    good luck with scan today hun

sair - good to hear from you, like you i am being referred for ivf what clinic will you be attending hun 

Sam - how are you?(and bump) how are you coping with the heat?  

Linzi -      hope scan goes ok

Deb - how are you hunni?

Pri - hey hun how are you 

cathy - how are you? has your news sunk in yet   

a big   to Britta (& bump), julia, peewee,katrinar,lunar,elfie,misk,lizzy (sorry if i have missed anyone)

love to all


tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning everyone

Sarah - good to hear from you after a while, hope you're ok... Have you started IVF yet ? 
Sam - hi honey... how are you getting on ?  Whats your due date ?   
Linzi - Glad basting went well....Relax and keep you feet up...  
Jo - How was the scan ?
Tracey - Im ok hun... just waiting now for AF, hope its on time so I can start again.. Not long for ypur appt now hey ?

A big hello to everyone else

Pri..xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Pri

no not long now    6 weeks today (and counting   )

when is the old   due?

Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

I bet you are, hope it goes really quick for you hun..   due on 18th...


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Well it's great to see some BFPs have happened while I've been on hoilday!! Congrats to Cathy and Jo and a supa congrats to Deb - a natural pregnancy! That's great news!

I had a lovely holiday - really hot and relaxing but unfortunately got a BFN for our 4th IUI. Saw the consultant yesterday and it's on to IVF for us after a bit of a break. Thanks for all your support over the last few months, I'll keep checking in every now and then.

Best of luck and babydust to the rest of you IUI girlies - Hang on in there!

love Kitty x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Evening ladies

Well its good news,          i cant believe it.  Everything is as it should be for my dates.  Due on 09.02.07.

JO
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi jo


sorry to butt in but wanted to say congratulations and too also say to any ladies whoom think its AF i know its hard but this just proves you still need to test!!!  well done

hugs

xxx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Jo - that is just brilliant news. Many many congratulations and a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Liz xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi 

Well, I just wrote a long mail and lost the lot. I think it does that sometimes when I put emoticons into the mail. 

Anyway.....

Jo - Hugest congratulations. What wonderful news!! And what a sneaky trick your body played on you! I wish you a very happy and healthy nine (ish) months. 

Julia - Sending you hugs. It is natural to get your hopes, that is what keeps us going! All the very best for your testing tomorrow - lots of positive thoughts coming your way. 

Pri - You sound like you are going through a tough time. Sending you loads of hugs as well> Be gentle with yourself.

Debs - How are you?

Sam - How are you and your double bump! It is lovely to hear from you. I hope the heat has not made you too uncomfortable. 

Sarah - How lovely to 'hear' from you. How is your treatment going? 

Tracey - 6 weeks to go and counting! How are you in the waiting? 

KittyH - I was thinking of you yesterday as I am using your CD again! Your holiday sounds wonderful! I am really sorry to hear that your last treatment was not positive. I hope that IVF is more successful for you. All the very best of luck - but stay in touch!

Linzi - my pseudo cycle buddy! glad you are putting your feet up. All the very best of luck!! I had a scan yesterday and another tomorrow. I had been told I was going to be basted yesterday so have taken two weeks off. Not so - Grr I did not want to go back to work on my 2WW. Never mind, we can't plan all these things!  

Take care all

M x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Jo & DH

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR      [/fly]

You and dh must be on  

heres to a happy and healthy 9 months   

Take care

Tracey


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Big Hi to everyone

Jo - 
Wonderful news. Huge congratulations.  
It'll take weeks for it to sink in. Enjoy every minute of it.

Misky - think about how the reduced stress of not working for a fortnight will help those follies and everything else to get themselves sorted. It's bound to help.

Kitty- Great to hear you had a great holiday. So sorry to hear about your BFN. Here's hoping you get a well deserved BFP on IVF.

The heat has affected me more than usual and I'm not big yet. Was scared yesterday when consultant told me that I'll reach full term size by 28 weeks! I'm already nearly twelve. I just look like I've put weight on, don't have a true baby bump yet, despite it being double trouble. Saying that I tried to put on some trousers yesterday and failed miserably, I'd worn them comfortably last week. My due date has been changed to new year's eve, which is a Sunday, even though I was basted on a Thursday and Friday!

HI to all that I've missed.

Love and Hugs

Sam xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


sair - thanks, i still find it hard to beleive.

sam - i think you'll be showing soon.

misky - how are you honey.

jo - again congrats, its such amazing news.

tracey - hope you are well.

kitty - best of luck with the IVF 

katrina - how are you sweetie.


i had another scan on monday and i saw my baby again, i cant wait for you all to see how amazing and wonderful it is to see your dream on a screen, i'll put a pic up later, im 8 weeks to day and my EDD id 24th of Jan which is my mums birthday, im so excited.


big   to everyone.

xdebsx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Firstly, Jo - *CONGRATULATIONS!* Isn't your body playing tricks on you  . I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy. I think I'm also due on the 9th.   

Sam - glad to hear things are going well, except for the heat. New Year's Eve - that's the best way to celebrate the new year.

Misky - when are you due in for another scan?      - follie dance for you.

Kitty - welcome back. I hope IVF works out for you hun. Take care and let us know how you are getting on.

Pri - here's hoping the witch shows soon!

Tracy - how are you? I'm doing really well. I don't have any major morning sickness (yet?) but I do feel tired and (.)(.) feel massive and sore. May need to buy some more bra's soon!

Hello to Julia, Liz, Linizi, Polly, Katrina, Deb and all the other girls - hope you are all well.

Cathy


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies !  

Just a quickie ! Wanted to say Wow ! How absolutely amazing to Jo-  on your  .
Take care hon !

Lots of love and      to everyone on the 2ww.Good luck girls !
     .

I'm trying to forget about TTC for the next month-in a bit of a limbo-once again-getting messed around by the NHS...........very very frustrating.Cant even begin to explain...makes me   .

Love to you all.

Elfie x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi.

Congratulations Jo, you must be chuffed to bits.

Hi everyone else, sorry, cant remember who is where with the treatments etc.

Keep your fingers crossed for me!

Julia x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jo - That is fantastic news !!! 
*CONGRATULATIONS HONEY TO U BOTH !!!!*
         
       

Elfie - Sorry to hear you are being messes about hun...

Julia -  for you

Misky - Sorry basting didnt go to timing, but as Sam says a little time off before can be a good thing too

Tracey - morning hun - So we lost the sunshine again ? I guess being stuck in an office isnt so bad then ?

Deb, Sam, Cathy, Jo - Hope you're all taking good car eof yourselves and enjoying every minute of being  and  for giving the rest of us hope. It is so nice to see so many 

A big  to everyone Ive missed (sorry)

Pri...xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girlies  

Pri- don't mind being stuck in an office on a day like today eh, how are you hun? are you busy at work?

Julia - good luck with testing (will email you)    

Elfie - sorry to hear your being messed about by the nhs   

a big   to cathy, kizzy,kitty,corrina,lunar,elfie,misky,deb,sam,polly,linzi and anyone i have missed (apologies)

love to all

tracey


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Hi to you all,

Just wanted to say a HUGE C*O*N*G*R*A*T*U*L*A*T*I*O*N*S to Jo  on your    
You must be over the moon and still in shock!!!
What a creul but wonderful trick your body played on you ....... very sneaky!         

Wishing you a happy healthy 9 months.

Britta & Debs - hope you are both keeping well, and you aren't suffering too much from symptoms or the heat!   

Fingers crossed to all the girls in their 2WW,       we all know what a horrible time and frustrating time it is, but it would be great to think that there are so many more   to come!!!!

Linzi32 - goodness me .............. how many follies did you have!!! I am amazed. TWINS in the pipeline?!      

Julia - good luck for testing, we are all willing that it is good news!!! Hurry and let us know!!!    

Polly1 - Don't know where youa re at present, but wanted to say Thank you for your message, it was very kind of you and meant a lot.  

I know I have missed loads of people out, I am so behind, and still not really on this planet!!!
Please forgive me .............. strawberries and cream all round!!!

Take care all

Jem xxx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

JO!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

So pleased for you, What a scare you had eh?? All worth it sweetie, take care, rest and really look after yourself, congrats again to you and DH                     

Sam and Deb, lovely both your scans went well, its amazing isn't it!! 

How are all you other ladies doing, Cathy.... has it sunk in yet??

Good Luck to you all at whatever stage you are at,

  

I have my scan on Friday, will be 13 weeks so should be able to see a bit more this time!! Cant wait...

Love and Luck to you all,

Britta xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi guys, 

We have been busy on here today. 

Tracey - hi chick, how's your waiting game going. Hope you have nice things to look forward to over the next few weeks to make it go faster. 

Sam - saw your other post. I have a swiss ball at the desk at home. It is great for posture and when I get energetic, for exercise. Not that exercises was formost in your mind I am guessing. Thanks for your thoughts. I was at the stage that I needed a break anyway and I hate doing my own stuff when I am in the office so have a few bits and pieces to catch up on. Shopping for tomorrow, how exciting. 

Debs -  I am good thanks. It sounds like things re going wonderfully well for you. Long may it last. 

Cathy - Thanks for the follie dance - but I need to keep it some what restrained. Over stimulated last time hence taking things very slowly this time so that I can do the IUI rather than have to convert half way through. You sound like you are still in the clouds some where and that DH has not hit the ground! So cool !

Elfie - sending an angry woman with a big stick  round to the NHS for you  . As if you need the added stress of dealing with them. Hope you are OK and can take a few deep breaths and sort it out. 

Julia - Are you testing today? I hope that it all goes well for you  !!

Pri - You big blue smiley face! hope that you are OK.

Linzi - Day 3 chick.  How you going? Getting into the swing of it? 

Jem - strawberries and cream sound wonderful. Hope you can come back and join us soon.

Britta - all the very best for your scan on Friday!

Hi to all I have not mentioned. Thinking of you. 

Well, still going very slowly. Am enjoying my time off tho. Would like to think bout not going back, but we will see. 

Take care

M x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

Ive chickened out of testing today, am going to wait till saturday, as if i test now and get a BFN, i will have convinced myself that its too early, at least every day that passes without a period, gives me a bit of hope!

Julia xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Julia, I agree the longer you wait the better.  I'm just amazed at your self control.  Good luck for Saturday!

Cathy


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks,
im amazed at my self control as well, i think its because i dont want to face seeing a bfn at the mo!!!!

Julia x


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

Morning All,

I have joined from another thread. Just wanted to say thanks to Cathy, Aurelia, Jen & Katrina for you kind words. 

Cathy glad things are going well for you - our experiences sound quite similar. 

Wanted to give you all an update on how I am doing. Went for "another" scan today really early this morning so I am tired now and it is hard enough trying to work at the moment as it is. Scan was to check the size of the follies and to see what my cyst was like. Thank god the cyst is now 20mm x 20mm on the right hand side it was about 45mm x 40mm, the good news is I have a folice which is about 19mm on the right side too and I have another one on the left which is 17mm so I am ready for basting tomorrow. Poor Dh is really starting to stress now but thankfully the Cons gave us a pot so he can do it home, it can't be nice doing in th hospital on demand. I am sooooooo excited and have decided not to get down about it and go in with the feeling that it will work. If it doesn't then we will try again. I am not looking forward to the 2ww I was ok when I was on Clomid. Well done Julia for not testing yet, I can see me testing too early, I always used to do a test then the next time I went to the loo AF would arrive, typical as the tests are so expensive.

So I am feeling positive and just can't wait to get out of this office and go home to hubby and give him a big hug after hearing some good news. 

I have only just learnt about the sizes of the follies etc, can anyone tell me if the above sounds good? I feel confident because the Cons never smiles but today he did and he said he couldn't wait to see me tomorrow. 

Good luck to you all. xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Bubba

Welcome to our thread. I'm sure you will find it very helpful.   for your scan tomorrow. Follies sound really good and they apparently grow 2mm every day so they'll be a perfect for tomorrow.

Yip, the 2WW is the worst. Don't test early - I did and it caused a lot of  break when it was a BFN. Let us know how you get on.

Cathy[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 11:05Sorry Bubba - I meant to say basting.

I'm going 

Cathy


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Cathy,

Good I am pleased, this really is like studying to be a Dr I have learnt so much. But it all sounds good at the moment so we shall see. Do you think I will probably have to test in 3 weeks rather than 2 as I have very long gaps between periods. I am going to try to wait as long as possible. I am not worried about my cysts anymore I have been told it's just the way I am I will get them then they will just go. I am feeling very bloated today, took the pregnyl injection about 2 hours ago but have felt like this since yesterday, that's quite normal I hear?! 

How are you feeling at the moment? Beaming from ear to ear I would imagine. 

xxx


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Hi Bubba,  
Sorry to barge in on this discussion, but I have just had my first IUI with Clomid and Pregnal  , and 
I also have long cycles     and was worried when the hospital advised me to test 16 days after basting, but this would still be my cycle time - if that makes sense.  

The nurses response to this was "If you are taking Pregnal then your cycle has gone out the window"
Now I can't speak for others but after my BFN test 17 days post basting, it took another week for    to show.

I hope my wittering helps!!!      

Your follies sound great, and they will grow even more overnight!!   
Hope DH will be okay, and best of luck!!!!  

Jem xx


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Jem,

Thanks for that you have helped , I remeber the cons saying something to me now about pregnyl and how your cycles gets messed up. Me being me and having messed up cycles anyway obviously ignored that piece of info! 

Good luck to you Jem I hope the next cycle is better. I am wondering why they have told you to take clomid and pregnyl when clomid didn't work for 3 months?? We are all different I suppose but I was told not to even try with clomid unless I wanted to carry on with that alone.

I love this website it answers so many questions in ENGLISH rather than the medical way.

xxx[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 15:59Sorry ignore the question about clomid, what an  again! I didn't read your sig properly. x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all,
I also have a long cycle but was told that you could have unequal halves to that cycle i.e. 14 days between AF and ovulating and then a longer second phase or vice versa, OR both halves being slightly longer. If that makes sense. I was on pregnyl and clomid. I was basted on days 17 and 18 as clomid sorted my cycle slightly but still tested 14 days later. I think that some people have to wait longer if they're on more powerful drugs which need time to get out of your system and therefore give a wrong result, hence some people having blood tests and not pee-sticks. Could someone please correct me there if I'm wrong, I often am!!

Bubba -Best of luck with your basting tomorrow.

I went for my twelve week scan yesterday. Both are bruisers, measuring slightly larger than the average singleton of the same age!! One was particularly active. Can't wait to feel the movements, got a couple of weeks before that starts though.

Julia - well done for waiting longer than you need to for your testing. I thought that lying in bed for a couple of extra hours to delay it was long enough, you must be very strong to leave it a couple of days.

Love and hugs to everyone I've missed, limited for time tonight I'm afraid.

Sam xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

well looks like its going to be a lovely day today and the weekend looks pretty good as well   

sam - hey hun, glad to hear pg is going well, i cant beleive your 12 weeks already its gone so quick and you have a couple of bruisers eh, i am so happy for you   

Bubba - hiya just want to wish you luck for basting today   

Jem - hey hun how are you? good to hear from you, where abouts are you with tx at the moment

Cathy - how are you?  

Misky - waiting game is not too bad, 5 weeks nx tuesday (i think) i finish tablets on Sunday to bring   on, then have blood test day 1-3 of cycle, do you know how long after finishing tablet af should show (i have taken these before, but it was a while back and i cant remember   )

Britta - 13 weeks eh wow its going so quick let us know how scan goes hun 

Pri - hiya, you ok? are you stuck in office AGAIN today   

Jo-how are you sweetie?

a big   to peewee,katrinar,kitty,kizzy,lunar,elfie,corrina,julia,debs,linzi,liz and anyone else i have not mentioned

have a good Friday everyone

love and    to you all


tracey


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Sam,
Dont know about being strong, just use to disappointment by now!  Just thought if i delayed, i could spend an extra few days hoping/thinking that it will work!!!

Testing tomorrow anyway, so I will post Monday (as havent got a computer at home!)

Julia xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Julia - Good luck for testing tomorrow           Here's hoping your dreams come true.  


Cathy


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Cathy!

Julia x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

(Just lost a really long post)    

Julia - You are strong honey, most of us cant even wait until the test day !   for tomorrow - hope its a good result !!!                 

Britta -   for your scan hun - You must be so excited !

Sam - Glad the scan went well hun, and that both of them are doing really well... What an experience to see and feel !    

Tracey - You ok hun ?  yep stuck in the office again today, was working from home yesterday which wasnt bad as I managed to get to the pub early to watch the footy !  

Bubba -   and welcome.. Hope the basting went well.. Can I ask where in Surrey you are from, if you dont mind

Misky - Glad you're enjoying your time off...

Sorry to anyone Ive missed out, hope you're all doing ok...

Hopefully   will arrive this weekend so I can start Round Number 3 !!!



Pri...xx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quick  

I seem to be really busy at the moment must be because the holidays are near! At least it means I don't have too much time to think about the 2ww.   I know the second week will be harder than this week has been.

Misky - how are you doing hun?

To everyone else -   and    
bye 
Linzi32
x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Evening everyone,

Well... i had my scan today, all went really well. I got dishcharged from the fertility clinic when i was 8 weeks so i went to my local hospital where i will be having the baby for the scan. The scan was ace, only lasted a few minutes and i only saw lefty for a few seconds which was a bit gutting though and they refused to give me a picture as they do not give them out there until your 20 week scan. It was really weird going somewhere else but a nice experience either way!. The sonogropher printed off lots of pictures so I'm dying to know what they do with them as they weren't in my file, anyway... lefty was fine, moving around all over, i was in floods of tears and DP was laughing continuously!!! He really looks like a 'baby' now, sorry to go on just really giddy, my due date is now 24/12/06 

Julia, Good Luck for testing, wish I'd of had your self control, you've got the best idea waiting,   

Hi to everyone else, my head is all over today!! Good luck whatever stage you are at   

Love and Luck,

Britta xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


britta - you are 1 month ahead of me, my date is january 24th, glad to hear everything went well.

katrina - how are you honey?

linzi - i answered you on the other thread, but you might be better to ask on here too cos its been a year since i had my bloods done for IUI, very best of luck honey           



hope you all are well

xdebsx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60696.new.html#new


----------

